# kimberlyk



## kimberlyk (Jun 18, 2016)

hi my fellow istanbullu cooks,
i am trying to find frozen or fresh shortcrust pastry (not filo pastry) because i do not have time to make it myself.
any clues as to where i can purchase some?
thanks k


----------

